# Horror Short Story Collection - The Other Room



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

My new collection of short fiction is out... link in sig; blurb below:

"The Other Room is a collection of weird horror fiction, containing twelve stories of the uncanny and the surreal. 

A naive student finds that his crumbling bedsit can be as haunted as any Gothic mansion.

A man stumbles across another world which is the mirror image of his own.

A young woman who everyone thinks is beautiful wonders why, given what she sees in the mirror each morning.

Influenced by writers such as Ramsey Campbell, Shirley Jackson, and Robert Aickman these tales, like all good horror stories, are as much about the psychology of the protagonist as the fate that awaits them.

The Other Room contains both new and previously published stories that will challenge your conceptions of horror and literary fiction."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

James,

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your short story collection!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

James Everington said:


> My new collection of short fiction is out... link in sig; blurb below:
> 
> "The Other Room is a collection of weird horror fiction, containing twelve stories of the uncanny and the surreal.
> 
> ...


Hi James, great to see your short story collections on Kindle boards. They sound interesting. Good luck with sales.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Declan - sorry for late reply!

For the interested, The Other Room has gathered a couple of five-star reviews in its short life to date:

"The best weird fiction (horror, dark fantasy, whatever) stays with you. The stories lurk in your mind, unsettling, disturbing, like a flicker of movement in the corner of your eye. It's tribute to the excellence of the stories collected in The Other Room that a number of them will do just that... Highly recommended."


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

From the Shirley Jackson/Haunting of Hill House thread:



MichelleR said:


> I almost mentioned this. Since I quoted King before, he also writes extensively about this book (in Danse Macabre) and says it could have been subtitled: The Making of a Haunted House.





James Everington said:


> Yeah, I almost mentioned that one too...!
> 
> Danse Macabre is a great book, I wish he'd do another non-fiction one like that, about developments in the horror field since DM...





MichelleR said:


> I have something really funny to tell you, but I can't right now.


When this exchange happened, I knew 3 things, and possibly only 3 things, because I try not to overload my brain...

1. That in reviewing your book, I'd referenced Dance Macabre twice -- once directly and once indirectly.

2. That it was only after reviewing your stories that I read your notes on the influences for them -- and found out that _you'd_ mentioned DM.

3. I really needed to give Danse Macabre its own post. 

So, yeah.

The Other Room Review

and...

Danse Macabre.

Edited: No one pointed out that I'd used decidedly the wrong word at one point -- thanks, guys.


----------



## beam (Jun 20, 2011)

These stories sound intriguing. I am attempting to define sub-genres of horror and I am wondering if your stories might fit a sub-genre I call synthetic reality horror. I am fascinated by the idea that reality is a tricky substance that can be wildly manipulated.  Synthetic reality is artificially created and makes the characters question whether their life is real or a trick of the mind. This synthetic reality coexists with our "real" reality. I prefer this term to just odd, weird or strange horror.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Beam - sounds intriguing, although it's not a term I've heard before. Do you have any specific examples of the sub-genre? The author it made me think of the most was Philip K Dick, with something like 'Time Out of Joint'.

Certainly I think horror can work really well when the _really_ scary thing is the idea that the character's view of reality is confused, slipping, or just plain wrong. There's a few stories along those lines in my collection, although I'm not entirely sure they'd fit your specific definition.

James


----------



## beam (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks James. I might be over-thinking my term "synthetic reality" because I'm exploring this idea and tend to obsess while I am creating!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi - I'm giving away some review copies of The Other Room on Smashwords.... if anyone thinks it's their kind of thing and is interested, send me a message.

cheers
James


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Latest five-star review:

"I am so glad I stumbled across this collection of short stories. It's original, well written, and one of the best collections I have ever read. Every story in this collection is good. There are some stand out ones because they are absolutely amazing, for example 'First Time Buyers'. I think my favourite of the whole collection has to be 'Red Route', the ending is just one of those that makes you go, "wow!"
...
In all his stories he takes you deep into the mind of the characters, so that you almost feel as though you are reliving their story. There are many memorable quotes... always a sign of a great writer in my opinion. 

A couple of examples: 

'Just the sense of the big machinery of the economy faltering and grinding somewhere... She thought of cog-wheels turning high above her, their aloof motion turning other wheels, and those wheels still others...' 

'...as if the box of their room was just one box inside another, larger one...' 

This is modern literature at its finest. Do not miss this collection."


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm interviewed about _The Other Room_ by Maria Savva over at Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/1414694?utm_medium=email&utm_source=comment_instant#comment_34392029

Two lucky people who Comment on or Like the interview will get a free copy for their Kindle!

Good luck
James


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Very stoked by this review on the excellently named 'Death By Killing' site!

"The Other Room is simply riveting [...] It's the unsettling, bizarre, surrealist side of horror that I like. And that's what Everington delivers here [...] This is Everington at his best -- putting his character on an elevator going straight to purgatory as he dismantles reality piece by piece. [...] A brilliant collection that anyone with an interest in this particular genre should pick up."

See full review here.

James


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

The Other Room is slowly gathering a nice collection of 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon. Thanks to all who've read it so far, and especially everyone who has reviewed it!

"The horror angle in the stories is almost always a metaphor for other things – loneliness, fear, isolation, regret. The word “haunting” really does double duty here... Beautifully written, evocative, masterful...what shines through these stories is the author’s love of language." Red Adept Review.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a passion for short horror, thanks for sharing


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Sharon - I tend to think horror works best as short stories to be honest...

Obviously there are _loads_ of exceptions to this rule!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

James Everington said:


> Thanks Sharon - I tend to think horror works best as short stories to be honest...
> 
> Obviously there are _loads_ of exceptions to this rule!


So true!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Another great review from someone, somewhere:

"James Everington's The Other Room is an interesting collection of "weird horror fiction." At first glance, the characters each appear to be struggling to overcome a phenomenon, but Everington writes in a way that connects the supernatural to the psychology of the characters. His writing flows smoothly between what the characters are seeing and their internal thoughts, tying the two together seamlessly. These characters are often outsiders, loners who see horrible things others can't. The effect creates a surreal atmosphere... I would recommend this particularly to readers of strange, fantastical fiction. If you enjoy stories by Shirley Jackson or Stephen King, check out this book, or should I say, check into The Other Room."

Makes it all seem worth while - I love the way the review is titled "Step into The Other Room" too - why didn't _I_ think of that?


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Very pleased with this 4/5 review on Novel Opinion:

"The Other Room is brain candy... I found that with each story, James Everington created an atmosphere of expectancy and uncertainty. More importantly, James Everington involves the reader by insisting they draw their own conclusions at the story's end. I spent time digesting the story, pondering the implications of what the characters experienced. To me, this made The Other Room brilliant."

Full review here: http://novelopinion.org/2011/09/15/the-other-room-by-james-everington/


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I keep meaning to read your work and I keep getting side-tracked. I'll get to it in the next week or two. I've heard nothing but great things!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Vincent - I hope it meets your expectations!

I have been very fortunate in the kind things people have said; very glad people seem to like it. With any luck it will make the crippling self-doubt less, um, crippling.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish you all the success in the world.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, James.

I'd recommended THE OTHER ROOM at my blog a few weeks ago, and finally remembered that I'd never posted that recommendation as a review at Amazon.  That's now remedied.  Hope you sell a zillion.


----------



## LadyCalverley (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi James-

Good luck on your book... from one creepy author to another! 

Ruth


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

Great to see horror shorts out there, well done. This is going on my wish list! Just fetching my kindle now....

Martyn


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LadyCalverley said:


> Hi James-
> 
> Good luck on your book... from one creepy author to another!
> 
> Ruth


Wow, Ruth -- that looks like a good book. I don't know that it IS one, of course, but I like the cover and description.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Ruth & Magus...

Oh and Tony - yes, "trillions" of sales would just about do me...!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I've released one of the stories from this collection as stand-alone short story for 99c:

First Time Buyers
Kat and Alex move into a new house... but they're about to discover even new houses can be haunted. Outwardly confident and united, secretly they both harbour doubts about the economic situation, and each other. When Kat sees a pale figure in the mist fleeing from her behind their house, those doubts and fears are brought to light in a way both macabre and surreal.

A horror short story of approximately 7.5k words, First Time Buyers first appeared in the author's début collection, The Other Room.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Time-Buyers-ebook/dp/B005WXFHDU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1319095321&sr=8-5


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Another great review:

"I loved this collection! There were 12 stories in this book, they were all lyrically written and quite original (which in itself is a feat) ... My favorite story, "A Writer's Words" was well written, concise and a pleasant surprise-very different from anything I've read before. For the main character of the story, what happened to him was an absolute horror. For me? It was glee! This story goes down as one of my favorite shorts, EVER. I think it has one of the best endings ever for a short story.

I usually like to make a note regarding any errors, typos or formatting issues. In this case, I don't have any notes to make. I noticed very few, if any, errors and lately, that's very refreshing... I am going to keep an eye on this author...I have a feeling that his name will be more well known in the future and I want to be in on the ground floor!"


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Just to mention that one of the stories from this collection, called _First Time Buyers_ is now *free* on Amazon (US only - fellow UKers, I'm working on it..!)

http://www.amazon.com/First-Time-Buyers-ebook/dp/B005WXFHDU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1










cheers
James


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

A nice start to 2012 - The Other Room has featured in the 2011 Red Adept Reviews Indie Awards short story category alongside three other collections. (Congratulations to the others, and those in the other categories too.)

Here's a brief snippet from the original Red Adept review of The Other Room:

"The horror angle in the stories is almost always a metaphor for other things – loneliness, fear, isolation, regret... I enjoyed this collection so very much"

James


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ha, the snippet said it all, and yet I kept typing.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

It was a _good _snippet though, Michelle...

Anyway, another five-star review for The Other Room:

"The difference between British and American horror can sometimes be one that is difficult to delineate but, in this collection, I believe that James Everington's astutely defines it in many ways. Here is subtlety drawn from Campbell and Aickman, a quiet, creeping sense of horror that grows, like a black mildew, amongst the most mundane of settings and situations - an unfinished housing project, a drive home on a lonely road, a student's underwhelming accomodation, a business trip to a dreary workaday hotel. There's a real sense communicated that these supernatural, or rather 'strange', events could happen in the grey everyday world we inhabit - the apocalypse here is subdued and personal rather than an en masse rampage of the living dead. The people here, you can imagine yourself brushing shoulders with them on a bus, jostling with them on a packed train, and they are complex beings, often the root of their unfortunate fate coming from an unseen seed of bitterness, disinterest or thoughtless malice. The Other Room is a great find as a collection and I recommend it wholeheartedly."


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the continued accolades.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

_The Other Room_ is a year old... sincere thanks to all on here who have been kind and supportive about my writing. And to ever reader who has left a review or got in touch to say how much they enjoyed it. The fact there's so many of you is truly humbling.

A drink awaits you, should we ever be in the same bar on the same night.

J.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

A year? Really? I do feel a year older, I suppose, if not wiser.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

If anything, I feel a year dumber.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

My story _First Time Buyers_ is available as a seperate download, as a taster for my full collection _The Other Room._
From the reviews:

"I enjoyed First Time Buyers as a first time reader of this author. It met all the criteria for a good creepy little story...mist rolling in, ghostly mysterious figures and a little psychological angst. It's definitely not your typical 'ghost' or 'haunting' story and I rather liked the twist."

"I read this story as part of the anthology The Other Room and it is one of my favourites. It is the type of story that stays with you after you've read it... It's about a couple who buy a new-build property just before the recession hits, so it's definitely a modern tale, full of poignant and thought-provoking prose alluding to the current economic climate."

"This is a creepy little story and I loved every word! James Everington is able to paint a vivid portrait with few words. We get to know the characters, feel their emotions, and see what their world looks like. After reading this one, I am in no hurry to explore empty homes."

Cheers for looking
James


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

First Time Buyers is definitely one of my favourites, James! I love the whole collection, though


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Maria. Very cool of you to say so.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Lovely new five-star review of _The Other Room_:

"If you want gore this isn't the collection for you. It's chilling stuff, subtle and full of insidious imagery which will stay with you long after you put the book down... Everington puts just enough on it to unsettle the reader without losing credibility. He writes in a brisk, unfussy manner and his characters feel familiar in just the right way... _The Other Room _ is an excellent collection, perfect for driving some shafts of darkness through your summer cheer."

*And for those of you who asked, my next collection, Falling Over, will be out this summer from Infinity Plus!*


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

So _The Other Room_, fed up that _Falling Over _ has been getting all the attention recently, has got up off its arse and got itself a new review:

"The horror here deals less with gore and more with the way people respond horrifically to negative or unconventional situations... I recommend you take the time to get lost in this book"

Read the whole review on Horror Novels Reviews here:
http://horrornovelreviews.com/2013/11/18/james-everington-the-other-room-review/


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

""If you like intelligently written horror that is both unpredictable and weird, then this is definitely one for you."

Links in signature below.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

A nice double-bill review of some of my earlier work - _The Shelter_ and _The Other Room_ on the Amazing Stories website yesterday: Amazing Stories

Lots of nice things said, with especial praise for a few stories including A Writer's Words ("a very strong, terrifying piece of conceptual horror") and The Other Room itself ("an effective and unsettling nightmare").


----------

